# urq25 Anniversary Event for Original Quattro Preview at Audiworld



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It's a shame we're going to be missing this one. Timing just didn't work, but if it works for you, we suggest you check it out. Organizers tell us this is more intimate social event for 50-some Quattro owners than a public show, so you should especially consider it if you own one of these rare cars.
We bet Audiworld will cover it since the show is local for them. If anyone plans on attending and would like to report on the event, we'd also be happy to publish. For now, check the preview article on Audiworld.
* Full Story *


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: urq25 Anniversary Event for Original Quattro Preview at Audiworld ([email protected])*

I'm sad that I won't be able to make it this year.
1. car not ready
2 no $$$$
3 no time to get out there

So I'll make the 30th.
QuattroKrant, get ready to saddle up in 5 years.








Heck even Entweferdesaudis might have one by then.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: urq25 Anniversary Event for Original Quattro Preview at Audiworld (Sepp)*

Maybe we can do a 5 year anniversary of the S5 at the same time.


----------

